# HR20 and Genie clients not on network



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sometime yesterday, after one month with the Genie/Whole Home system installed, my one HR20 and 3 Genie clients have lost the connection to the Genie. The clients just say "searching for server" and don't give me the option to do anything but "try again," which doesn't work. The HR20 says it is connected to Internet (it has a DECA connection), but can't see the Genie's recordings. I have tried rebooting the router with no luck.

Why would this happen out of the blue?

Do I need to try to assign IP addresses outside of my router's DHCP range? I saw this in another thread, but have no idea how to do it. I am trying to avoid a call to customer service. Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Before doing anything else,
On the Genie, Menu, Settings, Reset, Reset Receiver ( first choice in the list on the page )


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Before doing anything else,
> On the Genie, Menu, Settings, Reset, Reset Receiver ( first choice in the list on the page )


I haven't tried that yet, was trying to avoid it, since hubby is watching US Open golf and has a buddy over. Will this likely solve the problem?

Also, my iPad app is able to see the HR20, so it does seem to be a breakdown at the Genie connection only.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Sometime yesterday, after one month with the Genie/Whole Home system installed, my one HR20 and 3 Genie clients have lost the connection to the Genie. The clients just say "searching for server" and don't give me the option to do anything but "try again," which doesn't work. The HR20 says it is connected to Internet (it has a DECA connection), but can't see the Genie's recordings. I have tried rebooting the router with no luck.
> 
> Why would this happen out of the blue?
> 
> Do I need to try to assign IP addresses outside of my router's DHCP range? I saw this in another thread, but have no idea how to do it. I am trying to avoid a call to customer service. Thanks.


No, you don't have to assign IP addresses at all. It has helped some, but over the last few years it's become less common as a fix for anything.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> I haven't tried that yet, was trying to avoid it, since hubby is watching US Open golf and has a buddy over. Will this likely solve the problem?
> 
> Also, my iPad app is able to see the HR20, so it does seem to be a breakdown at the Genie connection only.


The reset is likely to solve the problem. If not, go into Genie's Network settings and run through them in Advanced; no need to change anything, just "yes" your way through.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> I haven't tried that yet, was trying to avoid it, since hubby is watching US Open golf and has a buddy over. Will this likely solve the problem?
> 
> Also, my iPad app is able to see the HR20, so it does seem to be a breakdown at the Genie connection only.


Commercials last about 4 to 5 minutes.
Start it as soon as a commercial comes on and he will only miss about 4 minutes of the golf. I watch it also and it won't kill you to miss 4 minutes of it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And you can pop it onto the other DVR in case something spectacular happens. If timing is an issue, I'd run the Network bit first to see if that might fix it.

GO LEFTIE!


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Restarting the Genie worked, thank you! As soon as it came back up, I checked the clients and the HR20, and they were back on the MRV network. Anyone know what would have caused this to happen in the first place?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gremlins! :hurah:

I'm not sure anyone can say definitively without looking at the log files, and even then it may remain a mystery. I suspect sometimes the ISP going down briefly can mess with this.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Restarting the Genie worked, thank you! As soon as it came back up, I checked the clients and the HR20, and they were back on the MRV network. Anyone know what would have caused this to happen in the first place?


Thanks for the update.
Glad it is working for you now.


----------

